# Beats Audio for Bionic



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

I have seen multiple .zips floating around for getting Beats Audio onto Gingerbread ROMS. Has anyone tried flashing this mod on the bionic? Anyone tried it specifically on Eclipse 2.2?

Thanks
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT: Here is the file that worked for me. *** I am not responsible for anything that may happen to your phone nor do i take any credit for creating this. I am only sharing my find. The creator can be found over on XDA.***

Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?hyausyslavhyluy


----------



## Jayracer7474 (Mar 8, 2012)

I am very interested to find this out as well

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

Jayracer7474 said:


> I am very interested to find this out as well
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I flashed one of the files i found in CWR and it went through perfectly. Slightly noticble difference. Im running eclipse 2.2


----------



## laibal (Feb 21, 2012)

Which files did you flash?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

The file name is beats_audio_flashable.zip

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## jvance325 (Mar 6, 2012)

Has anyone flashed this on one of the ICS builds for Bionic? Specifically CM9?


----------



## gobi42 (Feb 28, 2012)

I flashed it on the gummy build of ice and seems to be working good

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone have a download link?

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## GCHiker (Nov 22, 2011)

Get beats here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1525168. 
I have run this on Dhackers ICE4bionic and DTs Axiom, amazing difference - get it!


----------



## reebz (Sep 14, 2011)

I just installed this and rebooted but it's not my app drawer now. I'm assuming it's a separate music app. Am I mistaken?


----------



## ROB281 (Oct 11, 2011)

loving the difference


----------



## ROB281 (Oct 11, 2011)

reebz said:


> I just installed this and rebooted but it's not my app drawer now. I'm assuming it's a separate music app. Am I mistaken?


it changes system files doesn't add an app


----------



## reebz (Sep 14, 2011)

Ah, I see. So no matter what music app I use, Google music, Zuni, etc., I'll notice the difference?


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

reebz said:


> Ah, I see. So no matter what music app I use, Google music, Zuni, etc., I'll notice the difference?


 Yes

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Ax562 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm a part time sound engineer and have experience with sounds. This does make a difference. From my experience, this is a compressor/maximizer which makes your standard sounds "Thump".


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TerrorTodd (Dec 22, 2011)

Tried it on a rooted but not Rommed Bionic...and get error:

E: Failed to verify whole-file signature
E: Signature verification failed..

Can this only be installed on Droids that have a ROM installed?


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

TerrorTodd said:


> Tried it on a rooted but not Rommed Bionic...and get error:
> 
> E: Failed to verify whole-file signature
> E: Signature verification failed..
> ...


 hmmm. not sure but i dont think that should matter


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

TerrorTodd said:


> Tried it on a rooted but not Rommed Bionic...and get error:
> 
> E: Failed to verify whole-file signature
> E: Signature verification failed..
> ...


Were you trying to install it with bootstrap/safestrap or stock recovery? Maybe try a different file or download the file again.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

reebz said:


> I just installed this and rebooted but it's not my app drawer now. I'm assuming it's a separate music app. Am I mistaken?


On the xda thread, it says this
" Just flash the .zip in recovery and you're good to go. No special app or anything to enable it, just hear the difference."

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TerrorTodd (Dec 22, 2011)

fatpomp said:


> Were you trying to install it with bootstrap/safestrap or stock recovery? Maybe try a different file or download the file again.


Tried 3 different files and have gotten the same error. E: signature verification failed.

Any ideas?


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

TerrorTodd said:


> Tried 3 different files and have gotten the same error. E: signature verification failed.
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Tried this it still doesn't install. I would just like to find a link to a file titled beats_audio_flashable.zip

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I found it. It installs. You can hear the difference.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

bigmook said:


> Tried this it still doesn't install. I would just like to find a link to a file titled beats_audio_flashable.zip
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I will add the file to the OP


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

I flashed the zip before the weekend and it works great. I can hear the difference. Now only if my headphone jack wasn't acting up...

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## nitephlight (Feb 23, 2012)

can someone confirm whether the legacy audio included with ICS roms is in fact the same thing?

not a particular fan of software DSP effects unless the result is cleaner rather than alerted.. most genres dont really need a dr. dre "thump" lol


----------

